# [SOLVED] securely erase ipod classic before resale



## mannoman (Apr 10, 2007)

My wife wants to sell her ipod Classic (5th gen) but she (and I) don't know how to clean all songs, contacts and photos, etc. from the unit so it can be resold. Anyone done this?


----------



## mannoman (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: securely erase ipod classic before resale*

Silly me. It's as simple as connecting the iPod to my PC/MAC, then doing a "Restore" in iTunes. Sigh!

Moderator - it's ok to close this thread.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: securely erase ipod classic before resale*

Per your request

BG


----------

